# Some definition of terms FYI



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

FYI http://www.geocities.com/HotSprings/Spa/1288/gloss1.html ------------------Moderator of the Cognitive Behavioral Therapy, Anxiety and Hypnotherapy forumI work with Mike and the IBS Audio Program. www.ibshealth.com www.ibsaudioprogram.com


----------



## wanderingstar (Dec 1, 1999)

thanks eric


----------

